# dump find MTD



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey again .....Thursday I went to the local recyling station, and the dump general called me over....he had this 10.5 hp 28 inch Yardman some one dropped off in the iron pile...did I want it...Heck Yeah! On the truck and home. Today I swapped in a manual chute control as the cable ones on the MTD are always problematic ( Thanks again Dauntae!) freed up some frozen linkage, oil change, adjust transmission (no reverse), adjusted skids, and added the missing carb shield...good to go!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

its shocking what people will throw out


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm really happy people aren't handy or mechanical.....pays my bills.....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, great find!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Hey again .....Thursday I went to the local recyling station, and the dump general called me over....he had this 10.5 hp 28 inch Yardman some one dropped off in the iron pile...did I want it...Heck Yeah! On the truck and home. Today I swapped in a manual chute control as the cable ones on the MTD are always problematic ( Thanks again Dauntae!) freed up some frozen linkage, oil change, adjust transmission (no reverse), adjusted skids, and added the missing carb shield...good to go!


lucky dog


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am going to start calling you EZ MONEY MAN From now on. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Casey Bennet (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi, I have what appears to be the exact same machine, 10.5 hp / 28", power steering, yard machine by MTD. The chute control (cables) don't work so I've been turning it by hand or with wires connected to the tip of the chute (major pain). Where do people go to get a manual chute control like the OP did? If I was to sell it, how much should I ask for it? I bought it used and have had it about 13-years, and changed the oil, and ran good gas, and it works good, but no chute control is killing me. I'm in northern lower Michigan and use it on a 100-foot paved driveway. The sticker says Model 31AE5MLG729. Serial 1J134B10399.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, all I ever get is the free ones .. never bought one in my whole life...... truly amazing what people discard ... they would rather just buy a new one.

It is mainly due to the fact that people don't maintain them, and don't have the where with all to even work on them or repair them .... our gain. 

I have stopped taking any more for now, as I ran out of room again ... guess I'll have to sell some more.


----------

